# Is Chilli underweight?



## Garyphonics (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi all, I'm just a little worried that Chilli, my 12 week old V is a little underweight. She is very ribby and you can see her spine a little. We have been feeding her more than her recommended amount of food and recently have added raw tripe to her feed (as recommended by our local dog food store). She eats her food very quickly and then looks for more. She is on 3 meals a day. She also receives treats during training. She is very active and well stimulated, so maybe she just needs the calories. 
Any comments would put my mind at ease. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Puppies are always growing. 
If they are hungry, I fed them. 
I couldn't tell by the pictures.
If her spine is showing, up her food intake. 
You can start by giving her either adding a 1/4 or 1/3 cup more at each meal. Then adjust it by how she looks, or if she starts leaving food in the bowl.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Chilli is a bit skinnier than our Vizsla is, and I've wondered the same thing! We feed her 3x a day, plenty of treats, and above the recommended kibble intake. She's slow to eat her food and isn't that enthusiastic about it until we add tasty puppy food. She has plenty of puppy energy and I think it's common for Vizslas to look a little skinny for how lean they are. If you're really worried just ask your vet when you go in for 12 week vaccinations.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, she seems too thin. At this age, better to be a bit too fat. What are you feeding? 

3x/day, add more and leave it out.

She's a cutie, btw!


----------

